# [SOLVED] HDMI Cord for a LCD TV?



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

I browsed through the forum categories and decided to put this here.
Im not sure if it fits this particular category.

Alright, Ive had a ps3 for about 2 years now, but I've been using it on an old fat 4:3 Square TV. At least, I think it's 4:3, definitely not 16:9.

So one day I tried hooking up my PS3 to one of the two widescreen TV's I have in my house. One on a big 42" Sony. And one on a 22" Venturer LCDTV. Both of these TV's, had a sort of 'delay' (I guess you could call it that) problem.

It's hard to explain, but, It's almost like the TV was lagging a bit.
I would try pressing a button on my Ps3's controller, like the (X) button to jump, and the character would jump a half a second later.
This was the same for both widescreen TV's, the "Venturer"and the "sony". This never happened with any old normal Square AKA "4:3" TV's before.

So I asked a friend what the problem was. He said I have an HDTV and in order to get rid of that "delay" I need to get an HDMI cord to play it in HD.

But here's the thing... I don't think these TV's are HD.
They are widescreens and they did cost a considerable amount of money, but I'm pretty sure they dont support High Def.

So... would getting an HDMI cord and sticking it in the back of the TV to the PS3 help?
Or is there nothing that can be done here?

If nothing can be done with those two televisions... 
I have a working computer monitor.. and it supports 1920x1080 resolution on Vista. 
It's an X233H LCD ACER monitor, Is there a way I can hook my PS3 up to that and play games with the screen? 
Friend of mine said something about an "HDMI to DVI" cable and an "audio splitter". 
I dont have an 'HDMI to DVI' but i do have a white "DVI" cable and a "splitter".

Any suggestions will help.
:4-dontkno
Thanks.


----------



## Thomas Roberts (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: HDMI Cord for a LCD TV?*

If you have problem about LCD TV then you have to take help of any good TV repairer. So he can easily solve your problem.


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: HDMI Cord for a LCD TV?*

If you have a slot for HDMI, then your TV is capable... what is the make and model of the TV or TV's you want to use?


----------

